
Snapchat wants to manage your money - elmar
http://qz.com/589834/snapchat-wants-to-manage-your-money/
======
elmar
"And it's Gone..."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DT7bX-B1Mg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DT7bX-B1Mg)

